# Tampa Cigar Heritage Festival



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

will be held in Ybor City on Saturday, November 18th, the Saturday before Thanksgiving. If you were looking for an excuse to come to Tampa/Clearwater, this is it!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Keep this in mind guys. I've heard rumblings of a special "guest" appearing. Kevin, any chance you and the lovely lady could make it?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

That's a great idea. I think we will. I hear the weather is nice there at that time too.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

If you need a place to stay...... 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeet! Too bad I have to work! :sad:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Top. To mark your calanders!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Less then 2 weeks away. Rumor has it that there may be a special guest flying in from Utah..............


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

And another from Houston.........


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:shock: HMMMMMmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I know many from Famous are going. And we'll talk it up at LSB, too. Any of you guys listen to the General? He usually does his radio show, live, from there.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I know...... I could use a ride.... so that the roads are safe when I complete the event with mountain spring water in my system.


Also, I just spoke with Caustray.... they will be there and will let people sign up for thier Consur'club..... a nice shirt.... 4 smokes.... for free with the donation of 18 bucks. (SO I guess that's not free....... but they are not suppose to sell smokes as they are a distributor....)


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

86.32% chance I will be there with chick in tow.

I am visiting my parents up in Hernando County (1 hour North of Tampa) and Laura's son has a special event for his school in St. Pete on Saturday.

The family stuff has to take first priority, but I am going to try to squeeze in a stop in Ybor City.

What time are you guys going to be there? What are the hours?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> 86.32% chance I will be there with chick in tow.
> 
> I am visiting my parents up in Hernando County (1 hour North of Tampa) and Laura's son has a special event for his school in St. Pete on Saturday.
> 
> ...


hhuuummm........ the other 13.68% won......... :evil:

So NOWWwwww you're saying that FAMILY.... is more important than US!!!

GGEeeezzz,,, why-I-never.........

did it on a mountain......... in the snow..... naked....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

